# Is a Goldfish Koi Hybrid STERILE?



## sleepyfish (Dec 22, 2012)

I came across something on the web saying that goldfish koi hybrids were sterile? I am wondering because I have some 4-5 month old goldfish koi hybrids which I was planning on trying to breed with some goldfish to create some genetic variation, also I like some of the characteristics that have happened with the lion head goldfish/butterfly koi cross ^-^

The goldfish koi cross fish are the silver/grey one's they also are getting a hint of orange on their fins... They are also the youngest in the tank! The lion head you see is the mother.


----------

